# Is this a good cage?



## music.is.life (May 5, 2012)

I haven't yet gotten a hedgehog, but I will hopefully soon be a hedgie owner!  So before I get my hedgehog I want to make sure I have all the correct supplies. I'm sure there are lots of people asking this question but I just want to make sure the cage I have chosen is right! I have asked a few experienced Hedgehog owners but I would still like some more opinions! If you could just tell me if it's going to be able to fit everything, be big enough, or if you have any personal experience with it good or bad. Thanks so much in advance!!! 

Here's the cage:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753281


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have one of these cages, and they're fine, except that IMO they are pretty small. I personally would only use it as a temporary cage. They're nice since you can just lift the whole wire top off to get in and clean the wheel, since you can't fit it through the door. It's about the smallest cage I'd say someone could get away with.

Here's a picture of that cage set up with supplies:









I'd look into getting a size or two up.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

This is the one I was planning on using as a travel cage. I agree with LG that it is the smallest you could get by with.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the next largest size for Archimedes (around 40" long x 18" wide) and it works great - with that one the top door is just large enough to lift the wheel out of, which is a fairly large homemade bucket wheel. That size has floor space of around 5 sq. ft. It's sturdy and also lightweight for its size. The only thing I have against it is the price; retail is $75 or so. I got mine gently used off of craigslist for $25, and for that price it's great, but I wouldn't pay full price for it just because I know there are more versatile options (like large C&C cages) in the $75 range. I agree with LG that the size in the link isn't going to give room for much more than the basic cage accessories. It's kind of the smallest you can go without being "too small" - so if you have the room, I'd suggest something larger. That general cage style works well though.


----------



## music.is.life (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the help! I'll look on craig's list to see if they have anymore! LG thanks for the picture it really helped!! Also LG what kind of bowls do you use? I can't seem to find the right size! Thanks again!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad it helped!  The dishes are the usual small ceramic ones you can find at Petco or Petsmart. They're about 1.5" tall and 3" in diameter.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3135685
The third smallest of these dishes right here would be about the same size.


----------

